# At Least Seven Killed And Thirty Injured in Mass Shooting in Highland Park- Manhunt for Gunman At Large on July 4th



## Everything Zen (Jul 4, 2022)

Horror on the Fourth: Suspect in custody after 6 killed, dozens wounded at Highland Park Fourth of July parade — Chicago Sun-Times
					

Robert E. “Bobby” Crimo III, 21, was “taken into custody without incident” on U.S. 41 at Westleigh Road in Lake Forest after being spotted by North Chicago police.




					apple.news
				





6 dead, more than two dozen more hospitalized in mass shooting at Highland Park Fourth of July parade; shooter sought​The shooter appeared to have fired from a rooftop, police said. “This doesn’t happen here,” said a witness who ran to safety with his family. “It shouldn’t happen anywhere.”​By Lynn Sweet, Elvia Malagón and Manny Ramos
, Updated July 04, 2022 01:12 PM

Twitter
Facebook
Email



Six people were killed and possibly more than two dozen others wounded when a gunman started shooting from a rooftop 10 minutes after the Highland Park Fourth of July parade kicked off Monday morning, authorities said.


Shortly after noon, the Highland Park police said it remained an “active incident” and urged people to stay away. Authorities continued to hunt for the shooter, and the FBI asked that anyone who had video of the shooting or possible information about the shooter call their toll-free tipline at (800) CALL-FBI.


A Chicago Sun-Times reporter saw blankets covering three bloodied bodies and five other people wounded and bloodied near the parade’s reviewing stand.

NorthShore University Health System said 26 people were taken to Highland Park Hospital and five to Evanston Hospital, the “vast majority” being treated for gunshot wounds, though some “sustained injuries as a result of the ensuing chaos at the parade.”

Several witnesses said they heard multiple shots fired. One witness said he counted more than 20 shots.

Miles Zaremski, a Highland Park resident, told the Sun-Times: “I heard 20 to 25 shots, which were in rapid succession. So it couldn’t have been just a handgun or a shotgun.”

Zaremski said he saw “people in that area that got shot,” including “a woman covered with blood . . . She did not survive.”


Police were telling people: “Everybody disperse, please. It is not safe to be here.”

As they fled the parade route on Central Street in downtown Highland Park, panicked parade-goers left behind chairs, baby strollers and blankets as they sought cover, not knowing just what happened. Even as people ran, a klezmer band, seemingly unaware of the gunfire, continued to play.


Police from Highland Park and several other jurisdictions, including the Illinois State Police, some armed with rifles, were patrolling the area, looking for whoever fired the shots. 

“It does appear he was shooting from a roof,” said Chris Covelli of the Lake County sheriff’s office.

Adrienne Drell, a former Sun-Times reporter, said she was sitting on a curb along Central Avenue watching the parade when she saw members of the Highland Park High School marching band start to run.

“Go to Sunset,” Drell said she heard the students shout, directing people to nearby Sunset Foods.




A man picked her up off the curb and urged her to get out, Drell said.


Go to Sunset,” Drell said she heard the students shout, directing people to nearby Sunset Foods.




A man picked her up off the curb and urged her to get out, Drell said.

“There’s panic in the whole town,” she said. “Everyone is just stunned beyond belief.”

She ran across to a nearby parking lot with other people who had been watching the parade.

“It was a quiet, peaceful, lovely morning, people were enjoying the parade,” Drell said. “Within seconds, to have that peacefulness suddenly ripped apart, it’s scary. You can’t go anywhere, you can’t find peace. I think we are falling apart.”


Eric Trotter, 37, who lives blocks from the shooting, echoed that sentiment.

“I felt shocked,” Trotter said. “How could this happen in a peaceful community like Highland Park.”

As police cars sped by on Central Avenue, sirens blaring, Alexander Sandoval, 39, sat on a bench and cried. He’d gotten up before 7 a.m. to set up lawn chairs and a blanket in front of the main stage of the parade. He lives within walking distance from there, so he went home to have breakfast with his son, partner and stepdaughter before going back for the parade.

Hours later, he said he and his family ran after hearing the gunfire, afraid for their lives.


“We saw the Navy’s marchers and float pass by, and, when I first heard the gunshots, I thought it was them saluting the flag and shooting blanks,” Sandoval said. “But then I saw people starting to run, and the shots kept going. We started running.”

He said that, in the chaos, he and his partner Amairani Garcia ran in different directions, he with his 5-year-old son Alex, she with her 6-year-old daughter Melani.

“I grabbed my son and tried to break into one of the local buildings, but I couldn’t,” Sandoval said. “The shooting stopped. I guess he was reloading. So I kept running and ran into an alley and put my son in a garbage dumpster so he could be safe.”

Then, he said he ran in search of the rest of his family and saw bodies in pools of blood on the ground.


“I saw a little boy who was shot being carried away,” Sandoval said. “It was just terror.”

He found his partner and stepdaughter, safe, inside a McDonald’s nearby.

“This doesn’t happen here,” he said. “It shouldn’t happen anywhere.”

Don Johnson, 76. who lives about two blocks from the shooting scene, thought at first the gunfire was a car backfiring. He said he ran with several other people to a nearby BP gas station and described the scene as “surreal.”


“It’s just a terrible thing,” he said. “I never wouldn’t thought this would’ve happened in downtown Highland Park.”

Johnson said his daughter lives in Chicago with her son and that he’s been urging them to move to Highland Park, telling her recently, “It’s safe.”

Now, he said, it’s clear that “it can happen anywhere.”

Gov. J.B. Pritzker said he was “closely monitoring the situation in Highland Park” and that the Illinois State Police were on the scene.

The parade had a heavy presence of police and fire vehicles.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 4, 2022)

White man, 18-20 smaller build longer black hair, white or blue t-shirt.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 4, 2022)

Are there any studies on the ages of shooters? Why are so many of them young adults?


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 4, 2022)

That suburb is uber rich and uber white/Jewish. I used to commute up there for work for years. That’s big pharma country. You know them white folks are shooketh.


----------



## SoniT (Jul 4, 2022)

Here we go again. Another mass shooting, another day in America.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 4, 2022)

And the ironic part is they move up north away from the city because supposedly it's "safer" and their own demonic white spawn are the problem


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> And the ironic part is they move up north away from the city because supposedly it's "safer" and their own demonic white spawn are the problem


Exactly. Why won’t that get that?


----------



## pisceschica (Jul 4, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> That suburb is uber rich and uber *white/Jewish.* I used to commute up there for work for years. That’s big pharma country. You know them white folks are shooketh.


If that’s the majority of demographic there my first thoughts are white supremacist.


----------



## pisceschica (Jul 4, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Are there any studies on the ages of shooters? Why are so many of them young adults?


Because they’re young and easily influenced by radical nonsense, mostly political, that get see online.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 4, 2022)

pisceschica said:


> If that’s the majority of demographic there my first thoughts are white supremacist.


I thought about that as well


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 4, 2022)

7 killed at July 4 parade in Highland Park, Illinois, heavily Jewish suburb of Chicago - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

The Maxwell Street Klezmer Band was playing when the shooting began.




					www.jta.org


----------



## pisceschica (Jul 4, 2022)

Boy found alone amidst parade shooting is reunited with grandparents
					

A small boy who was found bloodied and alone during the chaos of the Highland Park Fourth of July shooting has been reunited with his grandparents at a local hospital.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 4, 2022)

^^^ I can’t even imagine. I pray the parents are alive.


----------



## pisceschica (Jul 4, 2022)

The person is interest is Robert Crimo

The child was reunited with his grandparents 








						Boy found alone amidst parade shooting is reunited with grandparents
					

A small boy who was found bloodied and alone during the chaos of the Highland Park Fourth of July shooting has been reunited with his grandparents at a local hospital.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 4, 2022)

Person of interest in custody in deadly Highland Park parade shooting, authorities say
					

A person of interest in the Highland Park parade shooting is in custody.




					abc7chicago.com
				




He looks as expected.  I hope he is actually captured and doesn't try to shoot it out with the cops.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 4, 2022)

Awake the Rapper… SMDH 






						Highland Park 4th of July shooting person of interest: Who is Robert Crimo? | Fox News
					

Robert "Bobby" E. Crimo III, also known as "Awake the Rapper," has been identified as a person of interest in the Highland Park 4th of July parade shooting.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 4, 2022)

It's reported that this inbred looking waif had a net worth of $100K?    I'm shocked at that too; because he looks like he fancies a "double-wide" and a spot in the front of the trailer park but currently sleeps in a recliner on MeeMaws front porch..


"Crimo began uploading his music to the internet at age 11, but first gained traction with his 2016 track "By The Pond" featuring Atlas, according to IMDB. His estimated net worth is "$100 thousand."​FROM: https://www.foxnews.com/us/highland-park-illinois-4th-july-shooting-suspect-who-robert-crimo.amp


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 4, 2022)

They got him









						Person of interest in custody in Highland Park shooting
					

The person of interest in the July 4th shooting at a parade in a Chicago suburb has been taken into custody following a brief pursuit.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## pisceschica (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## PatDM'T (Jul 4, 2022)

pisceschica said:


> View attachment 481483




The 47 tattoo 
represents Tr*mps 
next term.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 4, 2022)

He's a lot scarier looking than your average mass shooter.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jul 4, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> He's a lot scarier looking than your average mass shooter.


He does look
like a character
from a horror
movie...



...with a serious
case of malnutrition. 

I wonder what
his bullpoo excuse
for being mad
is going to be.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 5, 2022)

There’s been another shooting at the fireworks in Philadelphia. The footage of people running away is devastating.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 5, 2022)

He was planning the attack for weeks and wore women’s clothing to blend in.









						Highland Park parade shooting suspect charged with 7 counts of murder, state's attorney says | CNN
					

The suspect in Monday's mass shooting at a July 4th parade in Highland Park, Illinois, that left seven dead and injured more than two dozen has been charged with seven counts of first-degree murder, Lake County State's Attorney Eric Rinehart announced during a news conference Tuesday evening.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 5, 2022)

What’s interesting is the current mayor banned assault rifles in the city limits in 2013. Obviously people are going to pile on and say that see a ban didn’t work but I wonder how many other shootings it did prevent from occurring. He still obtained the weapon legally.









						Robert Crimo's Father Lost Mayoral Race to Gun-Control Democrat
					

Highland Park Mayor Nancy Rotering supported a ban on assault weapons in a city ordinance signed in 2013.



					www.newsweek.com


----------



## nysister (Jul 5, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>



They really do love their psychos don't they.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 5, 2022)

pisceschica said:


> The person is interest is Robert Crimo
> 
> The child was reunited with his grandparents
> 
> ...



Both of the boy's parents were killed. That's why he was alone


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 5, 2022)

That Crimo boy's background reads almost like the comedy "Malibu's Most Wanted".        I did enjoy the movie but now this **** done gone and ruined it!


----------



## Plushottie (Jul 5, 2022)

I have been following this all yesterday since I’m sick but the mental illness breaks that seem to constantly break in this age group is wild. Typical mental illness pops from my research in that 18-25 age group in men wtf is happening aside these underground groups?


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 5, 2022)

I’m not here for the mental illness excuse. And now they’re bringing the parents into it. His former coach is trying to throw his mom under the bus. Sir, this is an unemployed loser of a 22 year old MAN not a child.


----------



## Plushottie (Jul 5, 2022)

I don’t excuse mental illness but I’m looking at from a bigger perspective because of consistency. Like punishment for such vile destruction must be had but it’s still like wth is going on. The mom video looked wild or off but he is responsible


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 5, 2022)

They have already raised over a million dollars for the little boy. Bless his heart, it’s all such a shame.


----------



## nichelle02 (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm in Minneapolis and we had 8 people injured from a mass shooting last night in an area called 'Boom Island'. It's where the usual 4th of July fireworks are held. Despite the name, Minneapolis did not have fireworks festivities this year. We'll have them in a couple of weeks for the Aquatennial celebration. I'm guessing the shootings here aren't getting coverage as there were thankfully no deaths.

While that was going on, this was ONE block over from me last night. I walk down this street every Saturday to go to the farmer's market. I think everyone has lost their minds. And the story of the 2-year-old boy above breaks my heart.


----------



## nichelle02 (Jul 6, 2022)

I don't think I would be able to speak.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 6, 2022)

There was also a mass shooting not too far from my parent’s house in Gary early Tuesday morning- 3 killed; 7 injured which got almost no attention because it’s Gary. Happened at a block party.Of course they police have no suspects.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 6, 2022)

nichelle02 said:


> I'm in Minneapolis and we had 8 people injured from a mass shooting last night in an area called 'Boom Island'. It's where the usual 4th of July fireworks are held. Despite the name, Minneapolis did not have fireworks festivities this year. We'll have them in a couple of weeks for the Aquatennial celebration. I'm guessing the shootings here aren't getting coverage as there were thankfully no deaths.
> 
> While that was going on, this was ONE block over from me last night. I walk down this street every Saturday to go to the farmer's market. I think everyone has lost their minds. And the story of the 2-year-old boy above breaks my heart.


What is that? People shooting fireworks at people and doing drive-bys with them?


----------



## Kitamita (Jul 6, 2022)

nichelle02 said:


> I don't think I would be able to speak.


This is so heartbreaking.  She went out that day to have a nice time and lost her mother in a horrific way.  She will never fully recover... I know I wouldn't.   I hope she has a good support system. 

This is the reason why my family stayed home on July 4th....


----------



## SoniT (Jul 6, 2022)

The little 2 year old boy is orphaned because of some loser. So sad.


----------



## Kitamita (Jul 6, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> I have been following this all yesterday since I’m sick but the mental illness breaks that seem to constantly break in this age group is wild. Typical mental illness pops from my research in that 18-25 age group in men wtf is happening aside these underground groups?


Definitely a correlation with mental illness presenting in some of these cases.  The family had to know he was not sane... but as usual, they are in deep denial that it's that bad. Coupled with the ease of access to guns means more tragedies like this. Because no one was able to sound the alarm that homeboy was off his rocker. Take a look at any of these shooters' social media and it's glaringly obvious.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 6, 2022)

The problem with conflating it with mental illness is the fact that 95% of people dealing with mental illness do not commit violent crimes. If anything they are violent towards themselves: suicide, substance abuse, eating disorders, cutters, etc. 

The catch all for mental illness (which is mostly extended to white perpetrators of these types of crimes is rarely extended to black and brown people) and stigmatizes the entire community of those struggling with their mental health.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## kcbelle925 (Jul 6, 2022)

The father is trash and they need to charge him as well. He is an enabler and just as responsible.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 6, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> View attachment 481485
> View attachment 481487
> The 47 tattoo
> represents Tr*mps
> next term.


They’re also reporting that due to his obsession. With numerology, 47 was backwards for the day he carried out his attack.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 6, 2022)

kcbelle925 said:


> The father is trash and they need to charge him as well. He is an enabler and just as responsible.


I don’t agree with this. He is trash and he’ll end up paying for the rest of his life as a pariah member of the club no one wants to belong to BUT this grown man committed these crimes as an adult. He did not commit any crimes with the gun purchased legally with the help of his father as a minor AND they sought mental health counseling for him. Would I have done more and not bought him weapons YES but he followed the law and broke no laws. I’m sure he regrets it and may need to be under suicide watch himself. Yes and I had to edit this post to avoid the banned.

Now the Tops shopping market killer was just shy of 18 and out here doing psychotic animal murder tortures that his parents knew about and covered up. Throw them under the jail.


----------



## Plushottie (Jul 6, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> Definitely a correlation with mental illness presenting in some of these cases.  The family had to know he was not sane... but as usual, they are in deep denial that it's that bad. Coupled with the ease of access to guns means more tragedies like this. Because no one was able to sound the alarm that homeboy was off his rocker. Take a look at any of these shooters' social media and it's glaringly obvious.


I agree and so many really don’t know their families. Like people hide as oh that’s just Jim he is always that way. Watching the uncle be interviewed it’s like I know there’s a lot of deep pain.
As someone who has mental illness heavy and grew up around those who were in state run homes I can’t not see all of this as illness yet the impact of it being covered is monumental. The added layer of affluence in this case makes it even more complex.
My heart hurts for the baby who lost both parents as one day that talk will have to occur. Financially he is good but that doesn’t bring back your parents. 
The racial makeup of these mass terrorist is really telling.


----------



## nichelle02 (Jul 6, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> What is that? People shooting fireworks at people and doing drive-bys with them?


That's exactly what it was. In another video, they're running around with them and aimed them at individuals. As far as the mass shooting, several victims are in critical condition. So, I'm still thankful that no one lost their life. 

There is just nowhere that one can truly feel safe from guns and stupidity in the US anymore.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 6, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> I agree and so many really don’t know their families. Like people hide as oh that’s just Jim he is always that way. Watching the uncle be interviewed it’s like I know there’s a lot of deep pain.
> As someone who has mental illness heavy and grew up around those who were in state run homes I can’t not see all of this as illness yet the impact of it being covered is monumental. The added layer of affluence in this case makes it even more complex.
> My heart hurts for the baby who lost both parents as one day that talk will have to occur. Financially he is good but that doesn’t bring back your parents.
> The racial makeup of these mass terrorist is really telling.


Actually reports are coming out that the family struggled to make it in that affluent area. Not surprised for a father owning a deli- The average income of Highland Park is at least double the national income. I know working in big pharma that most of the jobs up there can’t support like 90% of the workers and had to commute like I did for years. I could scrape and afford to live up there now but Why?! WTH is Mayberry? That was never my paradise. Highland Park was actually considered a Mayberry community harkening to a white fantasy world in some movie.

Clearly the home was in disarray and poorly kept. I’ll post more when I can find it again.









						His Road From Cub Scout to Massacre Suspect Was Full of Red Flags
					

Some former classmates of Robert Crimo III were shocked. Others saw the writing on the wall.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 6, 2022)

Whew I'm tired. I cannot get the image of the things left in the middle of the road: Chairs, strollers, bags, water bottles all because of this monster!


----------



## Plushottie (Jul 6, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Actually reports are coming out that the family struggled to make it in that affluent area. Not surprised for a father owning a deli- The average income of Highland Park is at least double the national income. I know working in big pharma that most of the jobs up there can’t support like 90% of the workers and had to commute like I can. I could scrape and afford to live up there now but Why?! WTH is Mayberry? That was never my paradise. Highland Park was actually considered a Mayberry community harkening to a white fan
> 
> Clearly the home was in disarray and poorly kept. I’ll post more when I can find it again.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this. I looked at the attorney the family got since it was RKellys former attorney so I know that isn’t cheap. This boy showed so many signs and so much overlooked yet he will be held responsible. Folks need to start examining their folks.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 7, 2022)

Police say they stopped a planned July 4 mass shooting in Virginia's capital after getting a tip
					

Police in Richmond, Virginia, said Wednesday that they thwarted a planned July 4 mass shooting after receiving a tip that led them to arrest two men.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 9, 2022)

So…. They found this mural painted on the back of his mom’s house:


----------

